# What Happens When Pollux Gets Bored?



## Pollux (26/3/09)

Sudden random hopburst IPA....

Was doing a scan over the inventory last night and thought, yeah, I might make an IPA, always wanted to do so....

Then I started to check my hop stocks, lots of bits and pieces but mostly under 40g of each variety....Then I got the idea, hopburst....

Observe the madness I created this afternoon, I ditched my hop sock and had a go at doing a decent whirlpool, I think the urn needs a pickup tube....



> Batch Size: 24.00 L
> Boil Size: 31.40 L
> Estimated OG: 1.070 SG
> Estimated Color: 19.3 EBC
> ...



Weighing out 225grams of hops in units of 5g......That's a long time.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/3/09)

I reckon that'll be one tasty beer

55 IBUs seems a little low for style

Cheers


----------



## brendo (26/3/09)

Pollux said:


> Sudden random hopburst IPA....
> 
> Was doing a scan over the inventory last night and thought, yeah, I might make an IPA, always wanted to do so....
> 
> ...



Bloody hell mate... you were bored... looking forward to hearing what it tastes like tho... wow... :beerbang: 

Brendo


----------



## Stuster (26/3/09)

Pollux said:


> Weighing out 225grams of hops in units of 5g......That's a long time.



You know, you could always mix them all up in a big bowl and then weigh out 30g for each addition.  

Looks interesting. Not sure how that mix of hops will work, but now you'll find out.


----------



## Fourstar (26/3/09)

Tettnang 
Williamette 
Nelson Sauvin
Goldings, East Kent
Fuggles 
Northdown 
Cascade 

Interesting..... Hopbursts always scare me, even the one i did i couldnt help myself but to add a bittering addition and no where near as complex as yours.

Ive still got todo my ode to 60min IPA. except im scared to use galaxy again, the 1st time i used it the passionfruit was very overwhelming. i might do a 50/50 sub with it and something else.

Maybe equal simcoe, cascade, perle and a split of galaxy+EKG... YUM


----------



## Pollux (26/3/09)

Should be interesting....

I shall report back once it's all done and bottled.....


----------



## Snow (26/3/09)

ha ha love it! Hope you got some good music to play so you don't get bored standing over the boil for so long.

Personally, I would add some hops in the mash and a FWH addition to boost the IBUs. I reckon a good IIPA has a BU:GU close to 1.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Pollux (26/3/09)

Snow, it's done, I actually managed to do that one in my urn as a BIAB....

Try lifting wet grain that had a dry weight of 7.1kg........I was standing on the table at the time...


The boil was easy enough, the wife had a timer running in the lounge while I was washing bottles in the kitchen with the urn behind me, I had the containers lined up and she would just yell out "hops" every time the timer went off....


----------



## Pennywise (26/3/09)

That is ALOT of hop additions, feel free to send one my way for unbiased opinion  . I have considered such a madness myself but it would have just been a partial, couldn't bring myself to it, you know, with the shortage and all :lol:


----------



## RobB (26/3/09)

Pollux said:


> ...she would just yell out "hops" every time the timer went off....



Now that's true love.


----------



## mika (26/3/09)

It'd be interesting to know how a Hopburst beer would age. I've taken to creating about 1/3rd to 1/2 the IBU's on my 60min addition and my beers seem to last better that way. I like a slightly maltier/sweeter beer, finish of around 1010 to 1012. If I have a lot of bitterness being added by the final hop additions I find that they dissappear quite quickly and then the beer just becomes a bit too sweet to enjoy. Thus is my experience, my beer generally lasts ~ 4wks in a keg around here.


----------



## joecast (26/3/09)

certainly is an interesting mix of hops but i think the IBU will be fine. should be a very tasty beer. good luck!
joe


----------



## Pollux (26/3/09)

Malty Cultural said:


> Now that's true love.



She is somewhat helpful....

She actually kept an eye on the mash while I meant to the garage to bottle, then she is the official "catcher of the bag" when I lift it out of the urn, she just slides our 15L stockpot underneath....


Plus she's a nurse, so I'm hoping I can get some new specimen jars/syringes/other useful pieces soon...


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/09)

Very interesting Pollux... What brought on such creativity?

Should be nice beer, you can always send me a bottle for a critique :chug: 

If ya get bored and all again that is.


----------



## Pollux (26/3/09)

Creativity was brought on by having lots of leftovers of hops, some bags had 35gram, I'm was down to 15grams cascade (more on it's way right now) others had other odd amounts...


Actually, as somewhat of a tooltard when it comes to plumbing, what would I need to chuck a pickup on my urn? It has a good amount of thread on the back of the tap, but I don't really want to have to remove the tap to take when I go shopping for parts if I can avoid it..


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/09)

Pollux have ya got a photo? Of the tap that is...

Not a difficult job at all.


----------



## Pollux (26/3/09)

Just went and took one...








And Jesus, my urn looks filthy when I use macro to take photos....


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/09)

Easy peasy Pollux... I have all the bits plus I have the exact same urn so in exchange for some "Pollux hop burst" I will make it up this weekend and post it to ya. Problem solved  PM me and we'll sort out the details, yeah?


----------



## Pollux (26/3/09)

You sir have a deal, PM sent.


----------



## Fantoman (26/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Easy peasy Pollux... I have all the bits plus I have the exact same urn so in exchange for some "Pollux hop burst" I will make it up this weekend and post it to ya. Problem solved  PM me and we'll sort out the details, yeah?



Well come on... share the love! 

I have the same urn and wouldn't mind putting a pickup on it as well... would be keen to know what bits I would need to do it and if I can get them a Bunnings, as my plumbing skills extend about as far as changing washers


----------



## Mantis (26/3/09)

What happens when Pollux gets bored. 

He makes a hopburst brew , but only after he has put up a bloody annoying , shitting insect as an avatar. 

The missus thought I had lost it the other night when I swatted the laptop screen :blink:


----------



## Pollux (26/3/09)

LOL, mantis....

I love that avatar....It also fits in well with the RoachHaus brewery name I have adapted.


----------



## chappo1970 (28/3/09)

Pollux all done mate... post photo's when and if I can get the stupid drivers on this lappy


----------



## chappo1970 (28/3/09)

Finished product







You'll just need an adjustable spanner... hmmmm?


----------



## Pollux (28/3/09)

I wub you Chappo  :wub: 


Adjustable spanner I have, I bought one years ago when I replaced a set of taps at our old house, I can do plumbing when it involves pieces with simply bolt together and that's it.....


----------



## chappo1970 (28/3/09)

Tis nothing mate! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (28/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Finished product
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin neat and shiney there Chappo. What is this adjustable spanner thing you speak of... could that be a shifter perhaps. And I reckon you would have used at least 2 of them.

Cheers Bard


----------



## Tony (28/3/09)

Mantis said:


> The missus thought I had lost it the other night when I swatted the laptop screen



almost pissed myself mate. :lol: :lol: :super:


----------



## Pollux (12/4/09)

Well, it's bottled now....

Turns out my eff % was way off....Turned out as a 1.052 OG down to a 1.010 FG.............


You can taste the hops though 


Chappo, I'll send yours off as soon as I can, that way they can settle at your place, that said the PETs feel firm enough now I was nearly tempted to chill one tonight to sample (I only bottled it yesterday.....)


Oh, and I tried your pickup tube the other day, it worked to a point, not sure if it needs a tighter mouth on it to slow the flow or I need to work on my whirlpooling to get a decent cone but it was only moderately successful...

It's okay, I'll just strain into the fermenter with a stocking, it's what I did for the hopburst....


----------



## chappo1970 (19/4/09)

Tasting update!
Pollux BTW your gentleman for posting 3 bottles.

Ok had Sully around yesterday showing him what a full fermenter is, poor bugger can brew but just can't seem to find his fermenter to put them in. :lol: 

Anyway after hot afternoon I decided to crack one of Pollies hop bursts digging a hole in my palate. FARKIN' AWESOME mate, we both loved it Pollux, really nicely unbalanced hops (which it should be) and very very clean brew. All those hops worked amasingly together mate well done!! I am gunna knock one these together myself very shortly. Saving the rest for the case swap so a few of the other lads can try it.

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## Sully (19/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Tasting update!
> Pollux BTW your gentleman for posting 3 bottles.
> 
> Ok had Sully around yesterday showing him what a full fermenter is, poor bugger can brew but just can't seem to find his fermenter to put them in. :lol:
> ...


Totally agree, top notch Pollux. Kudos. :super: 

Chappo, get stuffed mate h34r: 

Cheers

Sully


----------



## chappo1970 (19/4/09)

:icon_cheers: Sully you remember what a fermenter is right? h34r:


----------



## InCider (19/4/09)

Chappo said:


> :icon_cheers: Sully you remember what a fermenter is right? h34r:




Hahaha...like this mate...


----------



## mika (19/4/09)

Immersion heater from the chilly QLD weather ? :huh:


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/09)

mika said:


> Immersion heater from the chilly QLD weather ? :huh:



No, they are those metal security cables you use to attach your laptop to the desk to stop it getting stolen. InCider lives in an area noted for Alcoholic ram raiders :icon_drunk:


----------



## Mantis (19/4/09)

BribieG said:


> No, they are those metal security cables you use to attach your laptop to the desk to stop it getting stolen. InCider lives in an area noted for Alcoholic ram raiders :icon_drunk:



LOL


----------



## np1962 (19/4/09)

Mantis said:


> What happens when Pollux gets bored.
> 
> He makes a hopburst brew , but only after he has put up a bloody annoying , shitting insect as an avatar.
> 
> The missus thought I had lost it the other night when I swatted the laptop screen :blink:



:icon_offtopic: Saw a little bug running around my screen one day and swatted it. Turned out it was real and between LCD and protective layer of laptop screen. Put up with a squished bug in the middle of my screen for months before I traded up to a new laptop!

Nige


----------



## Pollux (19/4/09)

Good to have some unbiased feedback.....You guys are actually the first people bar myself and the wife to taste any of my AG brews thus far....


Given it only went in the bottle on the 11th, I'm happy to hear others are enjoying it..


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (18/5/09)

just tried this brew after picking up some surplus rice gulls. Damn tasty and despite the crazy-looking hopping schedule it works really well. I drank my first glass a little cold - a lot of the aroma came out in the warmer second glass - lots of big fruit in those hops, and nice level of bitterness (if anything, probably could do with a bit more bitterness, but I assume its dropped off a bit after a few months in the glass). Would have been great to taste this a bit younger.


nice to meet you, and to see your hyper-organised set-up - your wooden bottle-storage boxes beat my precarious stack of milk crates!

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## Pollux (18/5/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> nice to meet you, and to see your hyper-organised set-up - your wooden bottle-storage boxes beat my precarious stack of milk crates!




Jon, you actually got the last bottle bar the ones I have set aside for 6 and 12 month tastings.

As for the storage setup, the one under the table is actually an old bookshelf on it's back, the other one is the daughters old toybox she had before I upgraded her to a big shelving unit in her room.

I sense the need to make another hopburst building......Except I only have 4 varieties of hops right now.

Simcoe
Cascade
US Tettnang
Williamette

Yankee hopburst.......Yeap, next week.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (18/5/09)

after tasting yours I think I need to plan one too - going to wait until all the kinks are ironed out of my system first - I'd hate to see all the hops needed for a big IPA go to waste.


----------



## hefevice (18/5/09)

InCider said:


> Hahaha...like this mate...



Ooooo...where'd you get those temperature probes?


----------



## RetsamHsam (19/5/09)

hefevice said:


> Ooooo...where'd you get those temperature probes?



They don't look like temp probes to me..


----------



## Nashmandu (24/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Very interesting Pollux... What brought on such creativity?
> 
> Should be nice beer, you can always send me a bottle for a critique :chug:
> 
> If ya get bored and all again that is.









Creativity? i think not.....this is just throw everything in and see what happens..Theres no way all those different hops will work together...tettanger pepperyness, sauvin passionfruit etc......oh well


----------



## Pollux (24/5/09)

Funny thing is Nashmandu, everyone who has actually drunk it has enjoyed it..........

But of course, you would know best....


----------



## Nashmandu (24/5/09)

Pollux said:


> Funny thing is Nashmandu, everyone who has actually drunk it has enjoyed it..........
> 
> But of course, you would know best....









This is probably because homebrewers are obsessed with high gravity, hop loaded, in your face beers. And tend too overlook elegant, subtle beers that have complexity, balance and structure.


----------



## pokolbinguy (24/5/09)

hefevice said:


> Ooooo...where'd you get those temperature probes?





RetsamHsam said:


> They don't look like temp probes to me..



I'm pretty sure they are fish tank heaters used to keep the temp of his brews up. Nice idea to put them in from the side. I have one lid my fermenters with a fish tank heater through it but I cut the power plug off...put the cable through a rubber grommet and put a new plug on so the heater just hangs in the brew. Great for when it gets cold and you need to bring the temp up. Aslong as you clean it properly.

Pok


----------



## daemon (25/5/09)

Nashmandu said:


> This is probably because homebrewers are obsessed with high gravity, hop loaded, in your face beers. And tend too overlook elegant, subtle beers that have complexity, balance and structure.


Why the negativity? Last time I checked there's more than one style of beer and they don't have to be subtle. If that's the type of beers he enjoys then I don't see why that should be a problem. Personally I like many varieties of beer and judge each on their own merit.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/5/09)

Nashmandu said:


> This is probably because homebrewers are obsessed with high gravity, hop loaded, in your face beers. And tend too overlook elegant, subtle beers that have complexity, balance and structure.



Well actually I got to try this beer of Pollux's and it was very very good and funny enough well balanced considering the amount and varieties of hops in there. Which in actual fact flies in the face of the hopping schedule on paper. I loved it, thoroughly enjoyable and thought it would be a beer that I could enjoy on a more regular basis. Do I like my hops? Well of course I do but like everything it can be over done but in this case it wasn't. 

BTW it was very creative and just because you have some prejudices as to what hops should be used in a beer doesn't mean your necessarily right maybe you need to open your mind to other possibilities?

_"This is probably because homebrewers are obsessed with high gravity, hop loaded, in your face beers. And tend too overlook elegant, subtle beers that have complexity, balance and structure."_ Wow that's a very general board brush approach to us homebrewers there Nash? Do *YOU* brew at all?  


Chappo


----------



## Nashmandu (25/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Well actually I got to try this beer of Pollux's and it was very very good and funny enough well balanced considering the amount and varieties of hops in there. Which in actual fact flies in the face of the hopping schedule on paper. I loved it, thoroughly enjoyable and thought it would be a beer that I could enjoy on a more regular basis. Do I like my hops? Well of course I do but like everything it can be over done but in this case it wasn't.
> 
> BTW it was very creative and just because you have some prejudices as to what hops should be used in a beer doesn't mean your necessarily right maybe you need to open your mind to other possibilities?
> 
> ...




Not at home, no


----------



## KingPython (25/5/09)

Hmm interesting.


----------



## Dave86 (25/5/09)

Nashmandu said:


> Not at home, no



What are these elegant, subtle beers that give you the right to rubbish other peoples brewing/drinking preferences?


----------



## Nashmandu (26/5/09)

Dave86 said:


> What are these elegant, subtle beers that give you the right to rubbish other peoples brewing/drinking preferences?









Dude im not rubbishing anyones anything. I simply differ in my opinion on creativety and think the homebrew world is a tad obsessed with AIPA's massive stouts and hybrid beers. Thats not to say i dont enjoy these styles myself. I just think they are best enjoyed with a Altbier or dark larger or czech pilsener or ESB. Sometimes this site is just full of " how can i brew a brown ale belgian trappist AIPA hybrid!!!! ahhh

Nashmandu


----------



## bum (26/5/09)

Isn't that the point of making your own beer: making the beer you want to drink? Isn't that the exciting thing about making your own beer: making a beer you can imagine that isn't on the shelf at the bottle-o?


----------



## clean brewer (26/5/09)

I reckon most of the guys doing these "out there??" beers generally are just doing something to use supplies up that are just hanging around or getting old... Ive just done the same to use a whole lot of hops up in a AIPA.. Is there anything wrong with that???

We are all drinking our own beers and generally dont have to please anyone else but ourselves.... Everyone experiments, even breweries...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Scruffy (26/5/09)

Making your own beer is like making love to a beautiful woman... sorry, curry. Some like the fiery heat of an Aachar Gosht, some like Subzi, Korma or Dansak or even Shashlik, and some get home from school, and type crap on internet forums...

<_<


----------



## leiothrix (26/5/09)

Scruffy said:


> Making your own beer is like making love to a beautiful woman... sorry, curry. Some like the fiery heat of an Aachar Gosht, some like Subzi, Korma or Dansak or even Shashlik, and some get home from school, and type crap on internet forums...
> 
> <_<




I would think that making love to a beautiful curry would be both a waste of curry and a nasty burny painful type experience.

But hey, each to their own


----------



## Mantis (26/5/09)

Nashmandu said:


> Dude im not rubbishing anyones anything. I simply differ in my opinion on creativety and think the homebrew world is a tad obsessed with AIPA's massive stouts and hybrid beers. Thats not to say i dont enjoy these styles myself. I just think they are best enjoyed with a Altbier or dark larger or czech pilsener or ESB. Sometimes this site is just full of " how can i brew a brown ale belgian trappist AIPA hybrid!!!! ahhh
> 
> Nashmandu



Or boring twats like me that just brew pale and amber ales and the very occasional stout or porter. 
So you best find some more refined folk to chat with eh, tally ho.


----------



## Pollux (26/5/09)

You guys make me laugh....

As others have said, I brew for myself, and I now know that what I like to drink is hop charged APAs/AIPA, I could try making a *insert other random style here*, but if I'm unlikely to drink it, or enjoy it if I do drink it, what's the point?

I actually made another hopburst today, not to clear stock but to fill bottles 

Additions @ 30,25,20,15,10,5,0. Each one consisting of 10grams each of Cascade, Williamette, US Tettnang and Simcoe.........Can't wait to ferment this baby...


----------



## Sammus (26/5/09)

I agree with both sides. I've seen many brewers go into a massive hop head frenzy, then decide theyre over big hopped beers and start doing something else. I think it's a phase we all go through


----------



## clean brewer (26/5/09)

Pollux said:


> You guys make me laugh....
> 
> As others have said, I brew for myself, and I now know that what I like to drink is hop charged APAs/AIPA, I could try making a *insert other random style here*, but if I'm unlikely to drink it, or enjoy it if I do drink it, what's the point?
> 
> ...


Good work Pollux, Ill be doing another once I get this next lot of Bulk Grain :beerbang: , just about to keg my misely "125gr" AIPA, cant wait to try it tomoz night....


> I agree with both sides. I've seen many brewers go into a massive hop head frenzy, then decide theyre over big hopped beers and start doing something else. I think it's a phase we all go through


Still working through my phases, so much to brew...  

CB


----------



## Mantis (26/5/09)

Sammus said:


> I agree with both sides. I've seen many brewers go into a massive hop head frenzy, then decide theyre over big hopped beers and start doing something else. I think it's a phase we all go through




Hey, quit it Sammus. I was hoping to unload some of my overloaded hop cache to Pollux. 

I really should do more work and not browse the sponsers sites. 

Oh well, I might have to try doing one of these hop head brews now :icon_drunk:


----------



## clean brewer (26/5/09)

> Oh well, I might have to try doing one of these hop head brews now :icon_drunk:


Do it Mantis, Do it......................... :beerbang: 

Show us what you can do, something big, quirky, hoppy and hybrid....


----------



## Mantis (26/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> Do it Mantis, Do it......................... :beerbang:
> 
> Show us what you can do, something big, quirky, hoppy and hybrid....




Pffft, if I give you guys a list of my hops and grains you can help yes ????

Just say yes here and I'll start a new thread
I got a freezer full of hops I dont know what to do with :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## clean brewer (26/5/09)

Mantis said:


> Pffft, if I give you guys a list of my hops and grains you can help yes ????
> 
> Just say yes here and I'll start a new thread
> I got a freezer full of hops I dont know what to do with :icon_chickcheers:



Could give it a shot...  But arent you meant to be creating something "way out there??"  

Ok, start a new Topic... "Mantis wants you to create a Hop Monster"

And then list what you've got to use and we can post our recipe and you could choose one........


----------



## Mantis (26/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> Could give it a shot...  But arent you meant to be creating something "way out there??"
> 
> Ok, start a new Topic... "Mantis wants you to create a Hop Monster"
> 
> And then list what you've got to use and we can post our recipe and you could choose one........



Of course you are right. 

I will make a hop monster on Sunday , which was my next planned brew day. 
I'll do some research on hoppy IPA's before then

Pollux, you may have created a monster


----------



## mckenry (26/5/09)

Nashmandu said:


> Not at home, no



So come on Nashmandu, where are you from? What brews of yours have I (should I have) consumed? I too enjoy the full spectrum of beers. Some I prefer to others of course. I consider myself partial to all styles from delicate & refined to massive & bold, so where are you coming from?
Please tell us you're not the type of man that trashes 'new' beers simply because they dont have history?
Without experimentation we remain stagnent.
Give us your credentials please, as your a new member.


----------



## Pollux (26/5/09)

If it's less than 10g/1L, it doesn't count


----------



## Scruffy (26/5/09)

mckenry said:


> ...stagnent.



... :blink: 

Hey, maybe we can learn from him...

maybe we can teach him new stuff?

positive, eh?


----------



## Nashmandu (27/5/09)

Sammus said:


> I agree with both sides. I've seen many brewers go into a massive hop head frenzy, then decide theyre over big hopped beers and start doing something else. I think it's a phase we all go through





Oh well, it got everyone talking anyway! ! ! I was recently at Danish beer show and the AIPA and IPA from mikkeller brewery are worth a try! 10 percent hop explosions (also a 18 percent stout!) thats all from me, im off to find another forum too stirr up.


----------



## Nashmandu (27/5/09)

mckenry said:


> So come on Nashmandu, where are you from? What brews of yours have I (should I have) consumed? I too enjoy the full spectrum of beers. Some I prefer to others of course. I consider myself partial to all styles from delicate & refined to massive & bold, so where are you coming from?
> Please tell us you're not the type of man that trashes 'new' beers simply because they dont have history?
> Without experimentation we remain stagnent.
> Give us your credentials please, as your a new member.






Well i am a brewer, ive worked for a succesful australian brewery and im currently travelling and living in europe....Its not the history i care about however i do believe that certain styles dont need too much tampering with, that they are generally at their best when in style. 
Remember this started with me saying that tettanger and sauvin wont work together, and that throwing in every type of hop isnt creativity.


----------



## Pollux (27/5/09)

Nashmandu said:


> This is probably because homebrewers are obsessed with high gravity, hop loaded, in your face beers. And tend too overlook elegant, subtle beers that have complexity, balance and structure.



I actually believe it was this comment that pissed most people off. It is a touch holier than thou.


----------



## beers (27/5/09)

Nashmandu said:


> .... and that throwing in every type of hop isnt creativity.



Is there a limit on how many varieties I can use before my brewing loses creativity? 
What about malts? Is there a limit on them too?

Not taking the piss here.. just wouldn't want to be an uncreative brewer.


----------



## chappo1970 (27/5/09)

Nashmandu said:


> ...that throwing in every type of hop isnt creativity.



I think your entirely missing the point of craftbrewing there Nash. We aren't bound by Mr and Mrs Joe Average's beer palate to make a profit are we? We are governed by our _own_ tastes and to some extent our peers. I regularly share my beers with members of this forum and BABBS. A lot of craftbrewers do enter club competitions where more traditional styles are adhered to in a greater extent but again not always.

What got my nanny up was your generalisation of Aussie Craftbrewers which is so out of tune and step with reality it's not funny. I would suggest keeping your comments to yourself in your blatant naivety the real craftbrewing scene here in Oz.

Chappo


----------



## Mantis (27/5/09)

10g/L minimum you reckon Pollux. 

Ok, thats a starting point :icon_cheers:


----------



## gibbocore (27/5/09)

hey nash, i think you'll find you are wrong, or for that matter if you can find the the chapter in 'What Everyone Likes the Taste of' that says "sauvin and tett are to never be used with each other", then i'll eat my words, then wash em down with a 2IPA.

There's no pallet rule books, mate.


----------



## Sammus (27/5/09)

Gotta say I completely agree with Nash now I see where he's coming from. Being creative and chucking all your old spare hops into the kettle are two different things. I don't know what hops go with what etc, and I'm sure Pollux's beer tastes great, and I'm not meaning to diss anyone, I do see where Nash is coming from though.

gibbo: you're right to a degree, there are no pallet rulebooks, but going by your reasoning it should be OK to adamantly claim that vegemite flavoured icecream on sushimi-style (ie, raw) haggis will be a great mix, some things just aren't meant to go together.


----------



## gibbocore (27/5/09)

But sammus, its the worng thread and the wrong discussion.

He's curious as to why homebrewers like making crazy beers, maybe its because the innofensive mainstream breweries aren't making them.

Let the homebrewers make mistakes, its not hurting anyone else so why whinge.

RE:vegemite icecream :icon_vomit: if you like it, who am i to diss you for it, thats what personal kitchens are for. But the topic is hops, its teh equivilant of using rosemary with tarragon (might be good).


----------



## Pollux (27/5/09)

Nash may be making somewhat of a point, but his chosen way to word it is what is causing the issue.

I'm actually planning a lightly hopped session beer for my next brew day, simply because I have been making some many hop heavy beers of late and I feel like a change.

Chappo: Well put, I hate people who make generalisations, particularly ones that are wrong.
Mantis: That's my general point of measure when planning a hopburst, although it will depend on what your intended hops are.

EDIT: Vegemite icecream on shashimi haggis? You sure you aren't pregnant?


----------



## bum (27/5/09)

Sammus said:


> Gotta say I completely agree with Nash now I see where he's coming from. Being creative and chucking all your old spare hops into the kettle are two different things. I don't know what hops go with what etc, and I'm sure Pollux's beer tastes great, and I'm not meaning to diss anyone, I do see where Nash is coming from though.



You agree that the trouble with homebrewers is that they have a completely ad hoc "method" for designing and making beers?


----------



## Sammus (27/5/09)

bum said:


> You agree that the trouble with homebrewers is that they have a completely ad hoc "method" for designing and making beers?



Wow I see where all the hate is coming from, none of you seem to understand his point either... Gotta admit it was worded in such a way to cause a bit of discussion, but if none of you are even willing to try and understand the point, well this is a futile argument.


----------



## Renegade (27/5/09)

Sammus said:


> Being creative and chucking all your old spare hops into the kettle are two different things.



I agree. There's absolutly nothing creative about throwing all your leftovers together. Experimental, sure - creative, no. Although the wording is my only gripe, as for what Pollux actually did (as an experiment) is great, why not 'give it a go' and see what the outcome is. In this case, it sounds like it turned out to be a great beer. So congrats to the brewer concerned


----------



## bum (27/5/09)

Nashmandu said:


> Creativity? i think not.....this is just throw everything in and see what happens..Theres no way all those different hops will work together...tettanger pepperyness, sauvin passionfruit etc......oh well






Nashmandu said:


> This is probably because homebrewers are obsessed with high gravity, hop loaded, in your face beers. And tend too overlook elegant, subtle beers that have complexity, balance and structure.






Nashmandu said:


> Sometimes this site is just full of " how can i brew a brown ale belgian trappist AIPA hybrid!!!! ahhh



This is what you are agreeing with.

We're unreasonable.


----------



## Sammus (27/5/09)

bum said:


> This is what you are agreeing with.
> 
> We're unreasonable.



Yep, pretty much


----------



## Nashmandu (27/5/09)

Thanks for the support sammus!!

Honestly a forum is somewhere where people can express their opinions. I expressed my opinion and people told me i couldnt do that. If you look back over the discussion you will see that it is mostly other peoples diffensiveness and attacks on me which have kept this going on. My comments have been antagonistic, but they werent an attack on anyone personally, so why such a strong response!! Its like ive hit a sore spot dare i say. 

Anyways its all fun and games till somebody loses their stubby
nashmandu


----------



## Pollux (27/5/09)

I think it was your wording that set everyone off...

Brewers can be a sensitive bunch sometimes


----------



## Katherine (27/5/09)

Nashmandu said:


> Creativity? i think not.....this is just throw everything in and see what happens..Theres no way all those different hops will work together...tettanger pepperyness, sauvin passionfruit etc......oh well



Fruit and pepper go perfectly together....

mmmmmmmm hopburts! Im brewing one next... my last brew was an alt, but that's for my boy.


----------



## MVZOOM (27/5/09)

Cliff Notes:

Brewer got bored and created a hop schedule from what he had in stock, cause he'd not done it before. Brewed, fermented, enjoyed with mates. 

I love this hobby.


----------



## Pollux (27/5/09)

Bahahaha, Love the cliff notes....

They describe this thread well before it became a bitching fest.


----------



## chappo1970 (27/5/09)

Keeps my days interesting to say the least! Can't believe this thread is still going FFS. 

I could so go another round of finger pointing and name calling with ya Mr Nash but lets find mischief elsewhere! Peace and Beers

Chappo


----------



## gibbocore (28/5/09)

such a defeatist attitude chappo, you'd nearly won, Nash had started arguing about the argument, the lines had been broken, they're pulling back...ATTACK :lol: :lol:


----------



## Katherine (28/5/09)

That reminds me were is Jase?


----------



## Pollux (28/5/09)

Bahaahha, katie, I was actually starting the think the same thing....


He hasn't been about since the whole Anzac Day thread boiled over, although the Queens B'Day long weekend is up soon.......


----------



## LLoyd (15/6/09)

> Ive still got todo my ode to 60min IPA. except im scared to use galaxy again, the 1st time i used it the passionfruit was very overwhelming. i might do a 50/50 sub with it and something else.


Nelsun/Galaxy is a match made in heaven. Leave galaxy for the late additions.

Lloyd


----------

